
Ask HN: What are your startup ideas that you aren't pursuing? - marginalcodex
(I&#x27;m going to keep posting this topic on HN - partially because I think the answers will be interesting, but also partially as an experiment to see how much randomness goes into a HN post becoming successful).
======
marginalcodex
Heres mine: My proposed business is a centralized website similar to
Kickstarter that does the financing for new music albums. With the spread of
streaming services, many artists are now making an insufficient amount of
money through record sales. Bands would list the albums they could potentially
release (ie their next album, a live album, b sides etc) on a website where
once the band has reached their asking price, they will start working on/or
release that album. The price listed is not how much the album costs the band
to make, but the amount of money that it would take the band to feel
sufficiently incentivized to make/release the album. Once the album reaches
this point, the band would release the album for free online. This creates two
new streams of revenue - fans who really love an artist (or have lots of
money) can contribute proportionally. Additionally, cheap fans that otherwise
wouldn't pay for the album would be incentivized to with the hope that the
album comes out sooner, or out of fear that it won't be released at all. You
can read more details here: [http://danfrank.ca/startup-
ideas/](http://danfrank.ca/startup-ideas/)

